# Has anyone shot at the Ben Avery Archery Range in Arizona?



## R1STEER (Feb 12, 2009)

It's a nice setup. Targets out to 70 yards, pavilion and tables set up, bow scale, broadhead range and field course. I would suggest buying some arrow lube, the targets are compressed carpet and hard to remove arrows from sometimes, unless they changed recently. Overall, a very nice range.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

There is a full field range also


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds excellent. And you just show up and pay to shoot? I will probably give them a call once I have a firm date. 
I have arrowsnot in my quiver, it's good stuff  I shoot compressed carpet at Durham County.


----------



## R1STEER (Feb 12, 2009)

MustangLassie said:


> Sounds excellent. And you just show up and pay to shoot? I will probably give them a call once I have a firm date.
> I have arrowsnot in my quiver, it's good stuff  I shoot compressed carpet at Durham County.


Yes, just show up and pay. Used to be $6 for the day, probably increased since the last time I was there.


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

$7 a day now but they also have a 3d course set up also. Really nice range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If you visit the East Mesa area, try the Usery Park archery range. It has everything that Ben Avery has and cost about $8.00 for the day and includes some great hiking trails. There are several excellent indoor ranges also in the Phoenix area.


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Excellent! It's about time I branched out


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Snakes, lots of snakes and bees lots of bees!


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

I live 10mins away and this time of year is a great time to go out to Ben Avery! Snakes hibernating and the temp is great!!


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

sclampa said:


> I live 10mins away and this time of year is a great time to go out to Ben Avery! Snakes hibernating and the temp is great!!


They should hold the as cup this time of year !


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Lived in Washington for 60 years before I moved to Arizona. Got used to the snakes and bees real quick once I started shooting here. Look at the ground as you walk and avoid any sticks you see. I was surprised to see that the snakes almost always look like sticks and not coiled ready to strike like in the movies.

I have seen numerous snakes, scorpions, bees, and other nasties but they become like Washington slugs. You just get used to them and learn not to step on them. Now if only they could do something about the wind. I still cannot shoot decent in the wind even after two years here. But where else can you shoot outdoor tournaments from October to May?


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

If you have your own targets you can go to the public land behind the Wet n Wild water park off Pinncle peak road. I go there alomst every weekend with no issues, even had an officer stop by and check on us. He talked my brother and myself for 30 minutes about deer hunting and wished us a good day. We always leave everything as we found it and its free.


----------

